# What breed is he?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is Bam Bam. Unfortunately my husband thought he was doing something great when I said I was interested in getting a pygmy buck to breed my does. He surprised me by going and buying this goat for me.lol he found an ad for a pygmy goat for sale ,bought him brought him home and put him in with one of my does. I sold him three days later  he wasn't what I had in mind. But my doe got bred by him and is due in a week and a1/2 any ideas what kind of goat he is?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Hard to say with all that hair and I can't tell how big he is from the pictures. Could be a Nigerian dwarf...horns look about right from what I have seen from the horned bucks...same with the ears and hair.

Anyone else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say Nigerian or Nigerian cross.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's adorable! ADORABLE!
He looks like he has some Nigerian in him but is there any reason to think he's not at least part Pygmy? Any way you can contact the seller?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He looks big in he pics but he was only about 22-23 inches tall at his withers.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks like a nigerian dwarf or pygmy cross of some sort. Those ears are too big for a full nigerian or pygmy and color and build isn't right for a pygmy. He could have some nubian or boer in him somewhere. But to me it looks like you have a mix of some kind...what exactly...I'm not sure.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> He's adorable! ADORABLE!
> He looks like he has some Nigerian in him but is there any reason to think he's not at least part Pygmy? Any way you can contact the seller?


Lol I don't even know where he got him from. He found an ad on craigslist and met the guy at a Walmart . If he is nigerian that's good I guess


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

He is built a lot like my Nigerian buck. His horns look just like my Travis. He is very handsome. Mine is solid black with blue eyes. I am no expert by no means!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

jennifer said:


> He is built a lot like my Nigerian buck. His horns look just like my Travis. He is very handsome. Mine is solid black with blue eyes. I am no expert by no means!


Do you have a pic of Travis to compare?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I while get one of him for you.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

These are two of the best pictures I could get of Travis. Sorry he is a full blooded pygmy. I looked at his paper work. I thought he was Nigerian but he isn't. But he still is a beautiful buck and I love him. My other buck is pygmy/Spanish cross his name is Buck. Love him to pieces as well.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like him, he is cute. Dunno what he is though.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

jennifer said:


> These are two of the best pictures I could get of Travis. Sorry he is a full blooded pygmy. I looked at his paper work. I thought he was Nigerian but he isn't. But he still is a beautiful buck and I love him. My other buck is pygmy/Spanish cross his name is Buck. Love him to pieces as well.


He's a cutie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks like he could be a Pygmy/Nigerian cross... he looks alot like my registered Nigerian buck Murphy but his horns are similar to my pygmy/nigerian wether Teddy 

jennifer.... your boy is a handsome fellow but blue eyes in a pygmy are disqualifying traits for the purebred Pygmy breed, which registry is he papered with?


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

He looks like one of my mini Silky fainting boys. In fact, we used to have a buckling named Bam Bam.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Im actually worried that he may have been too big for my little doe. She is only 16 inches tall. She is 2 yrs old and has had a single kid once before with no problems. I definitely would not have bred him to her but he was breeding her when I came home to the surprise Bam Bam. I immediately separated them and sold him.i hoped that she didn't get bred but she did. If I am correct on the due date 150 days will be the 28 th of this month. And she has a discharge that started today. Im so worried that she is going to have problems.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just try to be their when she has them/it, there is a big chance that she will do just fine. Good luck and post pics when she has them!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Just try to be their when she has them/it, there is a big chance that she will do just fine. Good luck and post pics when she has them!


I sure will


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

He is not registered. The owners have never had anything but pygmy heard. So I believed them when they told me he was full blooded. Guess I will learn.


----------

